# HUGE HICKORY TREE - TONS OF WOOD AND WORK AHEAD (PICS ADDED)



## Hawging It (Nov 14, 2019)

A few weeks ago a  large Hickory tree had the large top blown out of it. This morning, I decided to cut the 20' + long main body down. Had a die doe (hole) that went from the stump all the way to the top of the main body.. This tree is on my land and it was about the same size when I was a kid. Surprised it remained  healthy all these many years with the  whole running through it. I broke out my 1975 STIHL FARM BOSS and got to work. Dad bought the saw when I was a senior in High  School. Long, Logger grade bar added, as well as several carburetor kits through the years. She cuts better than what they sell now days. She will WALK AND TALK! It started raining so I stopped for now. Going to get some really good old Hickory out of it. The large main body is the same size all the way up. Will have enough to last for many years if stored properly. Perfect timing as I ran out of hickory last week. Got plenty of oak and pecan left though. I will post additional photos in a few days after I get it cut, split and stacked.







1975 MODEL STIHL FARM BOSS






TOP BLEW OUT






STUMP






CUT 1






CUT 2





11/16/19





11/16/19





11/16/19


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks like you ave plenty of wood for a long while!
Al


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 14, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks like you ave plenty of wood for a long while!
> Al


Several years of Hickory when stored properly.


----------



## kit s (Nov 14, 2019)

Seeing the hole and figure it goes all the way through, well have you every tried a bush stove? fire in center and cook above flames. I always wanted to try it myself....save some work too...lol.


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 14, 2019)

Good supply of hickory there... I really like using hickory. I usually mix with oak and cherry when cooking in my A1. Good stuff!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 14, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> Good supply of hickory there... I really like using hickory. I usually mix with oak and cherry when cooking in my A1. Good stuff!


Yep. Good wood to mix with others or stand alone.  I won't need any Hickory for years.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 14, 2019)

kit s said:


> Seeing the hole and figure it goes all the way through, well have you every tried a bush stove? fire in center and cook above flames. I always wanted to try it myself....save some work too...lol.


I'm a country sort of a guy but never heard of that. What do you do and what is it?? Curious minds want to know. Please advise.


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 14, 2019)

kit s said:


> Seeing the hole and figure it goes all the way through, well have you every tried a bush stove? fire in center and cook above flames. I always wanted to try it myself....save some work too...lol.



I think the hole might be too large for a bush stove...further up the log maybe?


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 14, 2019)

that should hold you a while.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 14, 2019)

That should make Big Bertha happy for a while.


----------



## kit s (Nov 14, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I'm a country sort of a guy but never heard of that. What do you do and what is it?? Curious minds want to know. Please advise.


Not sure labeled it right but basically you build a fire in center of log  and once it gets going good you use it for a stove. Need a hole at bottom (in ground or stump to furnish air for draft. Will burn hot and well for a long time. Not sure if you need a gap between say a ci pan and top but probably a good idea. Seen it on Alaska the last frontier or one of those type programs and though neat.  Sort of same theory as jet stove


----------



## dave17a (Nov 14, 2019)

And makes splittin easy.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 14, 2019)

kit s said:


> Not sure labeled it right but basically you build a fire in center of log  and once it gets going good you use it for a stove. Need a hole at bottom (in ground or stump to furnish air for draft. Will burn hot and well for a long time. Not sure if you need a gap between say a ci pan and top but probably a good idea. Seen it on Alaska the last frontier or one of those type programs and though neat.  Sort of same theory as jet stove


Hey thanks. Never heard of that. Sounds cool.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 14, 2019)

dave17a said:


> And makes splittin easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 14, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> That should make Big Bertha happy for a while.


No doubt about it. She takes a lot of wood.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 14, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> that should hold you a while.


Oh yeah. Years. LOL!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 14, 2019)

Had a big hickory  go down at my Mom's 2 years ago .  Still have a few sticks left . I use it for fire wood and to smoke in the wsm and kettles .  Nice haul . 


kit s said:


> Seeing the hole and figure it goes all the way through, well have you every tried a bush stove? f


Had some oak like that .  We just used it on a camp fire . That thing burned for hours ,,, like a dang torch  .


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 14, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Had a big hickory  go down at my Mom's 2 years ago .  Still have a few sticks left . I use it for fire wood and to smoke in the wsm and kettles .  Nice haul .
> 
> Had some oak like that .  We just used it on a camp fire . That thing burned for hours ,,, like a dang torch  .


Jet engine! LOL!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 14, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Jet engine! LOL!


That's exactly what it was like .  Bic lighter on steroids . No joke .


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 14, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> That's exactly what it was like .  Bic lighter on steroids . No joke .


LOL!!!


----------



## kit s (Nov 15, 2019)

I think it was originally from Norway, or Denmark, or Sweden.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 15, 2019)

kit s said:


> I think it was originally from Norway, or Denmark, or Sweden.


Interesting for sure.


----------



## dave schiller (Nov 16, 2019)

For the inquiring minds:


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 16, 2019)

dave schiller said:


> For the inquiring minds:



I like it. Really cool but that is a guy with lots of free time on his hands. LOL!!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 16, 2019)

Got the tractor and a snatch chain and pulled the big pieces out where I could start cutting on them. Got one of the top pieces cut up. I'll save the rest of it for another day. It wore my ass out. Not as young and spry as I used to be.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 16, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Got the tractor and a snatch chain and pulled the big pieces out where I could start cutting on them. Got one of the top pieces cut up. I'll save the rest of it for another day. It wore my ass out. Not as young and spry as I used to be.


I know what you mean! Nice saw you got there. I got a Stihl also, a MS250. That Hickory has a history to it and  will last you awhile!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 17, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> I know what you mean! Nice saw you got there. I got a Stihl also, a MS250. That Hickory has a history to it and  will last you awhile!


Yep. it was a big ole tree back when I was a young kid.


----------



## Compressor59 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> I'm a country sort of a guy but never heard of that. What do you do and what is it?? Curious minds want to know. Please advise.


----------

